# precedent?



## ratssass (Mar 26, 2014)

Hungarian law bans photos taken without consent: Digital Photography Review


----------



## KmH (Mar 26, 2014)

i doubt it will have other countries scrambling to pass similar laws any time soon.


----------



## davf (Apr 28, 2014)

I wonder how the politicians and law makers would react if photographers decided not to take photographs of them as a sign of protest!?


----------

